# 3 Green Terrors, only want 2..



## Lildex (Sep 9, 2011)

I recently started a 50 gallon tank and was sold 3 baby GTs to start establishing things. My plan is to end up with 1 or 2 GTs, an Albino Oscar, and some type of algea eater. I'm over a week in and all 3 GTs seem healthy, although the biggest one (maybe 3in) is kind of a bully. Im afraid an Oscar would be bullied to death. My question is this, how do I get rid of unwanted fish? I am quite new to this hobby and am open to any criticisms or advice you may have. The people at Petco said they might take them, if they have space. Is there a way to find people looking for fish that need homes?


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Do a search for a fish club in your community. Our club, based mostly in Richmond Va, has a topic list of "Fish Rescues"... Our club is aquaticfriendsunited dot com. We are 90 strong and have taken in almost 100 fish. The biggest problem I had was taking in a 12" pacu. Luckily I had a cycling 155G so he had a home for over a month. He is now safely en consed in a elementary classroom's 90G tank. Bill in Va.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think your tank is pretty much minimum for a single Green Terror or possibly a pair. It is definitely too small for an Oscar too. 

I did a quick search and 55 gallons seems to be the minimum for Green Terrors so 50 might be okay but you can't try anything like a community tank.
Green terror Cichlids
Green Terror – Aequidens rivulatus | Aquariums Life


----------

